# Passer de Android à iPhone, bonne idée ?



## Oliv33 (13 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous.

J'étais sur iPhone de la version 3g au 5s puis j'en avais marre alors je suis passé sur Android, j'ai un Samsung S7 depuis 3 ans et j'en suis plutôt content mais j'ai de nouveau envie de passer sur un iPhone car mon utilisation c'est simplifiée. J'utilise mon smartphone juste pour

- Deezer
- Waze
- Facebook
- clash royal
- telepohne et sms.

C'est tout !
Mais ce qui me fais hésiter c'est surtout pour les points suivants :

- peut-on utiliser l'iphone comme clé usb (stockage de masse) car pour le travail je dois souvent télécharger des fichier en urgence (pdf, zip, exe...) pour les transférer sur un ordinateur lambda sous Windows sans rien pouvoir installer comme logiciels supplémentaires pour récupérer les fichiers.

- Sur mon Android actuel j'ai une mémoire interne de 32 go (déjà blindé) et une micro SD de 200 go avec environ 10 000 photos (enfants, vie, boulot) et je me vois mal acheter un iPhone 256 go par rapport au prix. Apple ne faisant pas de slot micro Sd je me demande comment faire pour stocker tout ça, j'ai bien pensé au cloud mais si je n'ai pas de réseau je ne peux pas accéder à ces photos. Auriez-vous une solution à me proposer ?

- l'iphone possède t-il un gestionnaire de fichier pour les gérer ? Par exemple si je télécharge un fichier pdf par mail puis-je le retrouver facilement dans le téléphone ?

Voilà je crois avoir fait le tour de mes seuls craintes si jamais j'en ai d'autres qui viennent je vous 2n parlerai ahah.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## edenpulse (13 Juillet 2019)

Oliv33 a dit:


> - peut-on utiliser l'iphone comme clé usb (stockage de masse)


Non.



Oliv33 a dit:


> Auriez-vous une solution à me proposer ?


Pas spécialement non. A part acheter un iPhone avec 256Go, mais on peut aussi se poser la question de la nécessiter de se trimballer avec 200Go de photos sur son téléphone.



Oliv33 a dit:


> iphone possède t-il un gestionnaire de fichier


Il y a une app "fichier" mais elle ne fonctionne pas comme tu l'entends. iOS 13 améliorera la chose.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2019)

Il y a le iCloud pour le stockage


----------



## ibabar (16 Juillet 2019)

Pourquoi ne pas investir dans une clef USB que tu laisserait à demeure sur ton trousseau de clefs « physiques » (pour les fichiers du bureau)?
Encore moins chiant que de se trimballer un câble USB-A vers micro-USB, et ça se trouve pour quelques euros.

Pour les photos, un hébergement iCloud + le mode « optimisation du stockage »
Perso j’ai 25000 photos, 120Go sur iCloud et seulement 4Go sur mon iPhone, et je peux les visionner même hors connexion (dans la résolution adaptée à l’écran de l'iPhone donc)


----------



## Chris K (16 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,



Oliv33 a dit:


> - peut-on utiliser l'iphone comme clé usb (stockage de masse) car pour le travail je dois souvent télécharger des fichier en urgence (pdf, zip, exe...) pour les transférer sur un ordinateur lambda sous Windows sans rien pouvoir installer comme logiciels supplémentaires pour récupérer les fichiers.



Non. Cependant avec iOS 13 tu pourras brancher une simple clé USB sur ton iPhone (avec l’adaptateur qui convient). Clé que tu pourras connecter sur ton ordi ensuite.
Si ton ordi est sur un réseau, il existe des possibilités pour y balancer tes fichiers depuis l’iPhone (via applications).



Oliv33 a dit:


> - Sur mon Android actuel j'ai une mémoire interne de 32 go (déjà blindé) et une micro SD de 200 go avec environ 10 000 photos (enfants, vie, boulot) et je me vois mal acheter un iPhone 256 go par rapport au prix. Apple ne faisant pas de slot micro Sd je me demande comment faire pour stocker tout ça, j'ai bien pensé au cloud mais si je n'ai pas de réseau je ne peux pas accéder à ces photos. Auriez-vous une solution à me proposer ?



L’appli Photos d’Apple permet de conserver les versions allégées des photos sur le device (donc accessible hors ligne) pour optimiser le stockage tout en copiant automatiquement les versions originales sur le Cloud (quand le réseau est disponible). Si tu ne fais pas de sauvegarde de ta carte SD cette solution est plus « sécurisée ».
Il te faudra sans doute un iPhone d’une certaine capacité quand même.



Oliv33 a dit:


> - l'iphone possède t-il un gestionnaire de fichier pour les gérer ? Par exemple si je télécharge un fichier pdf par mail puis-je le retrouver facilement dans le téléphone ?



Il existe une application appelée Fichiers (installée nativement par Apple).
Fichiers offre un accès à différents Cloud (iCloud, Dropbox etc...) et à différents espaces de stockage en local, espaces dédiés aux applications installées sur ton iPhone (du moins pour les applications qui le permettent).

S’il s’agit de récupérer un fichier en pièce jointe d’un mail il suffit de... relire le mail  Tu ne peux pas te balader dans toute l’arborescence des fichiers systèmes disponibles sur ton device (genre allez explorer où l’application mail stocke les pièces jointes).
Sinon, tu copie ta pièce jointe soit sur le Cloud soit en local.
À noter aussi que les fonctions de recherches de l’application Mail d’Apple sont assez efficaces pour retrouver des pièces jointes.

La version iOS 13 de Fichiers apportera plus de souplesse sur le stockage dans le device car elle permettra de copier en local indépendamment de toute application. Tu pourras donc y créer une organisation de dossiers et y copier, par exemple, tes pièces jointes d’e-mail. Attention toutefois, si tu n’as pas fait de sauvegarde et que tu réinitialise ton device, tu perds tout ce qui est en local.

J’espère avoir été clair.


----------



## Oliv33 (17 Juillet 2019)

Woo ça c'est de la réponse de qualité e
Merci Chris et merci aux autres aussi bien sûr 

Après avoir bien bien réfléchi, je me suis finalement compliqué pour rien car au final tous ces problèmes n'en sont pas et ça me rassure. Je ne connaissais pas du tout le système icloud et le fait de pouvoir avoir une "vignette" sur sont téléphone, je trouve ça vraiment super !

Et du coup bha.... J'ai craqué
Je suis tombé sur une promo qui me semblait intéressante, un iPhone 8 plus 255 go rouge (la couleur que je voulais absolument) neuf garantie 2 ans pour 650 euros .je n'utiliserai sûrement pas la totalité du stockage mais il était au même prix (voir moins cher) que le 64 go.

J'ai finalement opté pour une iPhone 8 car le X est encore hors budget et surtout SURTOUT il possède un écran OLED et même si il est d'excellente qualité j'en reviens :/ en effet mon Samsung galaxy s7 possède un écran OLED et a force d'utiliser Waze et bien j'ai l'écran marqué, je vois constamment Waze en fond, c'est une maladie des écrans OLED et hélas je doute que celui de l'iphone X soit différent, il fait dire que j'utilise Waze 4h par jour en moyenne car je roule beaucoup. L'iphone 8 lui possède un écran LCD qui  (normalement) ne souffre pas de ce problème. Je me trompe peut-être mais je voulais jouer la sécurité. Autre chose, j'ai pu essayer le déverrouillage de l'iphone par reconnaissance faciale et je n'ai pas trouvé ça pratique, le déverrouillage par empreinte digitale m'a vite manqué mais c'est sûrement une question d'habitude.

Si jamais je me (re) fais au system IOS alors je changerai pour le X (voire mieux) d'ici 1 an ou 2.
La seule chose que j'appréhende ça va être au niveau de la taille du téléphone qui est, il faut l'avouer, très imposant, mais je pense aussi que c'est une question d'habitude


----------



## byte_order (17 Juillet 2019)

Le smartphone précédent donnait satisfaction, y compris sur des besoins d'interopérabilité, mais parce que les besoins se sont simplifiés, fallait en changer ?!
C'était le burn de l'écran OLED le problème, en pratique, non ? Un changement d'écran n'était pas envisageable (et probablement moins cher) ?

J'espère que vous n'allez pas regrettez la facilité d'interopérabilité (clé USB native, slot microSD à forte capacité) d'avant.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Oliv33 a dit:


> Woo ça c'est de la réponse de qualité e
> Merci Chris et merci aux autres aussi bien sûr
> 
> Après avoir bien bien réfléchi, je me suis finalement compliqué pour rien car au final tous ces problèmes n'en sont pas et ça me rassure. Je ne connaissais pas du tout le système icloud et le fait de pouvoir avoir une "vignette" sur sont téléphone, je trouve ça vraiment super !
> ...


C'est un bon choix et avec 256 Go ça laisse de la marge


----------



## Chocomuesli (11 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous !

Je projette d'acheter un des nouvel iPhone. Je ne sais pas encore lequel, c'est pourquoi je préfère vous demander conseil. 

Je me tourne vers Apple pour plusieurs raisons :

-La qualité des produits : Quoi que j'ai pu entendre, j'ai toujours une très bonne image des produits apple. Peut-être moins sur la batterie, mais normalement, c'est couvert 2 ans par les normes européenne il me semble et je projette de changer de smartphone d'ici 2 à 3 ans voir plus avec l'arrivé de forfait 5G abordable. Outre la garantie, le suivis ne devrait pas être un soucis.

- La "confidentialité" : Gros point décisif, je me tourne de plus en plus vers les solutions qui protège mes donnés. Je ne dit pas qu'avoir un iPhone protège de tout, ne serais-ce que par l'utilisation d'un compte google, mais j'aime savoir (ou ne pas savoir) que mes donnés ne sont pas revendu à des entreprises tiers. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de l'écho système d'apple, mais de ce que j'ai pu en tirer, c'est moins intrusif.

- Les performances : Je ne suis pas un joueurs mobile, mais travail dans la vidéo. Il y a des solutions plus performante que ce qui à été présenter (ou tout du moins je suppose, pour la photo vidéo en tout cas), mais ce qui est proposé me convient.

- Le design : Les gouts et couleurs...

Du coups viens la décision de quel iPhone prendre et quand ? Ca ne me dérange pas d'attendre 1 à 2 mois après la sortie, peut-être pour profiter d'une remise d'une centaine d'euro au Black Friday. Par contre quid du modèle qui me correspondrait le mieux ? 

Pour l'instant j'ai tablé sur le pro basique premier prix, mais vraiment parce que le pro max serait encore plus large que le XS max déjà un trop large, même si j'ai plus de confort d'utilisation que sur mon redmi note 4 trop large également. 

Selon vous, mes raisons justifie t-elle une migration vers apple ? Si oui, quand acheteriez vous le nouveau modèle ? 1159€ day one et offre vidéo offerte un an ? ou espéré un 1059€ en novembre peut-être sans l'offre vidéo ? 

Merci d'avance, 

cdt.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Septembre 2019)

Confidentialité: si tu utilises beaucoup les réseaux sociaux cela ne changera pas grand chose. Même si c’est toujours mieux.

Qu’as-tu à côté comme ordinateur ou tablette? L’intérêt de l’iPhone est surtout lié à ça : on bénéficie d’un gros plus en duo avec un mac (copier-coller d’un texte sélectionné de l’un à l’autre par exemple)


----------



## Chocomuesli (12 Septembre 2019)

Salut, merci de ta réponse. J'ai un mac pro 5.1 maxé pour l'occasion justement. Je regarde les compatibilité périphérique du dernier osx avant de prendre une carte usb3, usb-c et une nouvelle carte bluetooth, je suis entrain de faire des recherches dessus justement pour avoir un maximum interconnectivité et le moins de problème de compatibilité. Le seul soucis est l'écran rétina, c'est le modèle 2k, mais le pond usb entre les ports de l'écran et le pc ne fonctionne pas, le pc ne détecte pas les périphérique relier, il semblerait que ce soit un problème récurrent. On me prêtera une watch 3 à la sortie de la 5, le temps que je décide si j'en prend une ou pas en remplacement de ma fitbit, mais ça sera pas avant fin 2019 si je suis convaincu. Sinon j'ai une vieille relique de macbook blanc, 2.1 il me semble et un 3GS, mais je pense qu'ils ne servent plus à rien même avec du matos apple . Autrement, j'ai des produits connecté Amazon, notamment le firestick 4k qui me sert pour prime et l'émulation, à voir si apple tv sera compatible dessus.

Après, c'est vraiment l'aspect confidentialité qui est le plus gros point décisif. Je n'utilise pas les réseaux sociaux autrement que pour le boulot et encore c'est pour de la promo, je garderai mon redmi note 4 pour le boulot justement.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2019)

Chocomuesli a dit:


> - La "confidentialité" : Gros point décisif, je me tourne de plus en plus vers les solutions qui protège mes donnés. Je ne dit pas qu'avoir un iPhone protège de tout, ne serais-ce que par l'utilisation d'un compte google, mais j'aime savoir (ou ne pas savoir) que mes donnés ne sont pas revendu à des entreprises tiers. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de l'écho système d'apple, mais de ce que j'ai pu en tirer, c'est moins intrusif.


Comme tu dis, c'est beaucoup moins intrusif, car Apple n'a pas besoin e vendre tes données pour vivre, contrairement à Google et FB.
Après, il est clair que si tu utilises Google et FB, tout ce que tu y écris leur est connu, mouliné, non anonymisé et revendu.


----------



## Chocomuesli (12 Septembre 2019)

Actuellement je tourne sous brave depuis pas loin d'un an je pense. La seul fonction dont je vais avoir du mal à me passer c'est le 2FA de google, les codes qui changent toute les minutes c'est plus safe que la solution proposer par apple il me semble (mot de passe unique à chaque tentative de connection il me semble, je ne me suis pas trop penché dessus encore). 

Autrement, selon vous, serait-il préférable d'attendre ou de précommander ? D'un côté j'ai entendu dire, que malgré les précommande (demain il me semble), on est pas assuré de recevoir notre téléphone pour la fin Septembre. Si il n'arrive que vers mi octobre ca devient rageant de recevoir un téléphone qui sera à 100 euros de moins lors du black friday quelques semaines plus tard... Dans le même temps si on patiente jusqu'au black friday, est-ce que Apple conservera son offre d'un an offert à Apple TV...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Septembre 2019)

Pour le 2FA, j’ai le Microsoft Authenticator qui fait pareil. Vu que j’ai un abonnement office, c’est plus simple.


----------

